# Writing a research paper..



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

My sister is writing a paper on whether or not pit bull type dogs are dangerous. Does anyone have any good websites or articles that I can relay to her? Most of the ones I know of deal with BSL and that's not what her paper is about. >.<

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

I would google some articles and stories of Stubby The first American war dog(an APBT),Helen Keller had APBTs,so did Thomas Jefferson,Google pitbull saves life or something like that and your bound to find hundreds of amazing stories,google pitbull service dog,I'm pretty sure youll find some pretty good stories and articles from these searches.I can not link any articles right now cause I'm putting together my facts for a debate I have on Friday about legalizing marijuana(class project).


----------



## atzalon (Nov 12, 2012)

Her article will be very deep and varied if it is complete. A real pit is as different as a house cat compared to panther. The very best of history were very friendly and child loveing, some very game ones were actually shy. The man killers were not tolerated or reproduced, old timers doubt the gameness of a man fighting dog. That being said, you CAN program a good dog to do any job you want him to. So there will be a lot to put into her article.


----------

